# Our Baby



## Funky Farmer (Jun 10, 2012)

OK she might be old but then so am I.  Lots of work coming up but that was the plan.  To get me from under Ms Jonas's feet.













Any tips or advice ( No I'm not scrapping it,  Cheeky) From people who may have previously owned a Renault Master conversion would be much appreciated.


----------



## herbenny (Jun 10, 2012)

I think its a great Van .....I love it :heart:


----------



## n brown (Jun 10, 2012)

i've done one of these as a panel van,quite liked it,are your windows less than 90cms?what needs doing on it,the body looks ok for its age[as my missus often says]


----------



## snowbirds (Jun 10, 2012)

*Nice van*

Hi Jonas,


Nice van my daughter had the longer version of this and I used it a few times while my van was out of action
I found it drove very well and they had no problems with it. It was a bit tight to get to the engine but they used a commercial garage for the work.There is a commercial breakers near Hitchin in Hertfordshire that has a few for spares.

Regards Snowbirds.:cool1::cool1: 







Jonas said:


> OK she might be old but then so am I.  Lots of work coming up but that was the plan.  To get me from under Ms Jonas's feet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Funky Farmer (Jun 10, 2012)

She goes well. Not exactly a racer but then nor am I.  The main thing that erks me, is that someone has retro fitted a temperature gauge, or worry gauge as I call them.  It shows running hot but the engine and radiator are not obviously over heated.  This van has a factory fitted manual, radiator fan switch. I'm wondering if, as the engine is so far from the engine, there have been problems with this model in the past? 

I think I will have to revert to my trakter mendin' days and get out me gurt 'ammer


----------



## Funky Farmer (Jun 10, 2012)

n brown said:


> i've done one of these as a panel van,quite liked it,are your windows less than 90cms?what needs doing on it,the body looks ok for its age[as my missus often says]



Yes the windows are over a metre ( I think from memory).  We got her about a month ago and so far have gutted and rewired the 12v side. Made new seat/bed covers, new curtains, made and fitted a driveaway awning rail above the side door. New brakes all round and a full service.

We went and filled her up with diesel and next morning found the tank leaked!  Anyway tank off,  re-soldered the two spigots on the bottom.  All looks fine now.  Apart from that I have done nothing  :lol-053:


To do .....  Instal mains hook-up.
                Bodywork small rust patches and dings. ( Winter job I think)
                Might lightly tint the windows
That should be it then.  Can't wait to get out to our first meet to Arundel in July.


----------



## ellisboy (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice van! :banana:


----------



## Funky Farmer (Jul 9, 2012)

We have just got back from our first long trip away.  We long for us. We went the 160 miles to the South Coast and back. The van ran very well, OK not exactly a flyer but it cruises along the motorway as between 55 and 60 and is returning a bit over 30mpg.

My worries about the overheating were completely unfounded I'm please to say.  The gauge has now been disconnected.

The only downside is everything is too cluttered, so this winter everything is coming out and I'm starting again. I have already been looking at other peoples ideas on here.  LOL  I hope they are not patented.


----------



## al n sal (Jul 9, 2012)

I like it perfect for enjoyment, wish mine did 30 mpg.........sighhhhh....:scooter::scooter:


----------



## mandymops (Jul 9, 2012)

*Congratulations!*

I love your new van,especially the big windows. Ours is very wee (and old) and it can get a tad claustrophobic on wet days. Big windows must make it feel light and airy.
P.S Who needs speed when you have your accommodation with you.:dance:


----------



## elainekirk (Jul 9, 2012)

Glad you enjoyed the outing looks a good van


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Jul 21, 2012)

*your van*

your van looks good, in fact it looks very good, clean and tidy.

tranivanman


----------



## Funky Farmer (Jul 22, 2012)

tranivanman said:


> your van looks good, in fact it looks very good, clean and tidy.
> 
> tranivanman



thank you for your kind comments.  i have a porch awning like yours which is surplus to requirements but for the life of me i can't remember the make? if you could let me know i would be grateful.  i will then advertise it on here for anyone to pick it up can have it.  it's only been used twice.
pete


----------



## campingcariste (Jan 9, 2013)

*Funky Farming*

Hi Pete

I thought it was you, there can only be ONE Funky Farmer clue (blog dot).

Nice to see you on 4 wheels now and enjoying the 'van, it looks good.

Cheers

Campingcar(iste)


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Jan 9, 2013)

Funky Farmer said:


> thank you for your kind comments.  i have a porch awning like yours which is surplus to requirements but for the life of me i can't remember the make? if you could let me know i would be grateful.  i will then advertise it on here for anyone to pick it up can have it.  it's only been used twice.
> pete



hi funky farmer
only just picked this up again and i like you cant remember the name of the porch awning,sorry if i get chance to go and find it, its somewere in the "shed" i'll let you know.

tranivanman


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice van, Jonas 

You coming oop north in it then?


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice van mate should keep you busy.


----------



## dave and mary (Jan 9, 2013)

Our old Renault gave us good service for over 5 years, she towed our 4wheel trailer back and forth to Spain at least twice a year, a bigger version but went well


----------



## snowbirds (Jan 9, 2013)

*Nice motor*

Hi FF,


I think the van looks great, my daughter had the longer wheel base version,a great van to drive.

I think you should get these headlights for it from the van I saw on the Port at Calais.


Regards Snowbirds.   :anyone::cool1:








Funky Farmer said:


> OK she might be old but then so am I.  Lots of work coming up but that was the plan.  To get me from under Ms Jonas's feet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jamesuk (Jan 14, 2013)

*Nice*



dave and mary said:


> Our old Renault gave us good service for over 5 years, she towed our 4wheel trailer back and forth to Spain at least twice a year, a View attachment 10734bigger version but went well



I'm going to look at one of these!  Was it a petrol one?
Thanks in advance!

James.


----------



## rockape (Jan 14, 2013)

Funky Farmer said:


> We have just got back from our first long trip away.  We long for us. We went the 160 miles to the South Coast and back. The van ran very well, OK not exactly a flyer but it cruises along the motorway as between 55 and 60 and is returning a bit over 30mpg.
> 
> My worries about the overheating were completely unfounded I'm please to say.  The gauge has now been disconnected.
> 
> The only downside is everything is too cluttered, so this winter everything is coming out and I'm starting again. I have already been looking at other peoples ideas on here.  LOL  I hope they are not patented.


 I had one of those for work a few years ago, it never had a speedo, it had a calender,sometimes i nearly got done for loitering and was told to move on .


----------



## dave and mary (Jan 14, 2013)

jamesuk said:


> I'm going to look at one of these!  Was it a petrol one?
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> James.



Hi yes it was petrol, if i can give you any help , please give me shout. it may be my old one you are going to look at


----------



## gaz2676 (Jan 14, 2013)

hows that van comin on funky????? it ll look cool heavy blacked out windows proper pimp:angel:


----------



## Funky Farmer (Jan 15, 2013)

The Look












However, I'm thinking of upgrading to this.


----------



## gaz2676 (Jan 15, 2013)

looks quite the thing with them cool stickers very nice ...for some reason i like them vans they look quirky in a nice way.. plenty of room too


----------

